# Survey, Classic Macaroni Salad



## senior chef (Aug 27, 2021)

I am interested in how recipes differ. Today, please tell what YOU put in CLASSIC MACARONI SALAD.
My ingredients
elbow macaroni
Miracle Whip
apple cider vinegar
sweet pickle relish
finely chopped celery
extra finely chopped green onion
chopped hard boiled eggs
ground dry mustard
prepared yellow mustard
paprika
tad of sugar
salt/ pepper


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 27, 2021)

Elbow macaroni
Olive-oil mayonnaise
A half-shot of red wine vinegar
Chopped gherkins
Chopped celery, including the leaves
A few finely chopped pimentos
Rough-cut hard boiled eggs
A little hot-dog mustard (about a teaspoon)
Salt/ pepper
A sprinkling of paprika


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 27, 2021)

Huh ...never had it, never even heard of pasta salad that wasn't Mediterranean.  When making a salad with similar ingredients to the ones listed above, it's potatoes instead of macaroni in this neck of the woods.


----------



## Jules (Aug 27, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Huh ...never had it, never even heard of pasta salad that wasn't Mediterranean.  When making a salad with similar ingredients to the ones listed above, it's potatoes instead of macaroni in this neck of the woods.


Wow.  I thought macaroni salad made with mayo was ubiquitous in North America.  It was in every salad bar that I used to go to. 

My recipe would be closer to senior chef’s.  DH doesn’t like it so I rarely make it.  Always Hellman’s though.

Every now and then I break down and buy a pre-made version at the grocery store.  That’s always a mistake.


----------



## senior chef (Aug 27, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Huh ...never had it, never even heard of pasta salad that wasn't Mediterranean.  When making a salad with similar ingredients to the ones listed above, it's potatoes instead of macaroni in this neck of the woods.


Hmm. Where are you from ? Certainly not the USA.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 27, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Hmm. Where are you from ?



Mississippi.  I don't think this is a Southern thing, but potato salad with similar ingredients is.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 27, 2021)

Just found this post...  Apparently some people in the South make it. 

https://www.tasteofsouthern.com/southern-macaroni-salad-recipe/


----------



## Shero (Aug 27, 2021)

My pasta salads are quite versatile but my favourite is the addition of pinapple and shrimp. A meal in itself, with garlic bread on the side!


----------



## senior chef (Aug 27, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Just found this post...  Apparently some people in the South make it.
> 
> https://www.tasteofsouthern.com/southern-macaroni-salad-recipe/


Yes. Exactly !  As far as I know, classic macaroni salad is found EVERYWHERE in the USA.  I all my life, I don't think I've ever run across anyone who never heard of macaroni salad.


----------



## senior chef (Aug 27, 2021)

Shero said:


> My pasta salads are quite versatile but my favourite is the addition of pinapple and shrimp. A meal in itself, with garlic bread on the side!


That sounds nice BUT it is not a classic macaroni salad.


----------



## Shero (Aug 27, 2021)

senior chef said:


> That sounds nice BUT it is not a classic macaroni salad.


sorry chef, in my opinion, there is no such thing as a "classic" anything. I have travelled the world and can vouch for that


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 27, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Yes. Exactly !  As far as I know, classic macaroni salad is found EVERYWHERE in the USA.  I all my life, I don't think I've ever run across anyone who never heard of macaroni salad.



I truly haven't with those ingredients and I mostly cook from scratch and have attended a lot of family reunions through the years with all sorts of salads.   Said above I'd only had Mediterranean based pasta salads, but did forget the one with ham, grated cheese and green peas ...still not the OP type though.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 27, 2021)

Mine always has sliced green olives in it.


----------



## senior chef (Aug 27, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Mine always has sliced green olives in it.


Yes, sliced olives is a good addition. The only reason I don't put them in my macaroni salad is because I use them in my potato salad and I don't want those 2 cold salads to be too similar.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 27, 2021)

My ingredients:

elbow macaroni
mayo
sweet pickle relish
finely chopped celery
finely chopped green onion
ground dry mustard
yellow mustard
paprika
salt/ pepper


----------



## senior chef (Aug 27, 2021)

Shero said:


> sorry chef, in my opinion, there is no such thing as a "classic" anything. I have travelled the world and can vouch for that


I strongly disagree. The world is overflowing with myriad classical recipes.  A few examples of thousands: Shrimp Creole, Flan caramel, marina sauce, beef stroganoff, crepe suzette, Chicken Coq Au Vin, even the all-American French Fries, not to mention alcohol drinks such as a martini, etc, etc. I could literally go on forever.
Of course, if you travel "down-under", those Aussies actually put sliced beets on their hamburgers . OMG Yuck ! BUT that is hardly a "classic burger"


----------



## senior chef (Aug 27, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> My ingredients:
> 
> elbow macaroni
> mayo
> ...


Nearly identical to mine.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 27, 2021)

senior chef said:


> I am interested in how recipes differ. Today, please tell what YOU put in CLASSIC MACARONI SALAD.
> My ingredients
> elbow macaroni
> Miracle Whip
> ...


Same as mine!  Wow!


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 27, 2021)

*Shell macaroni
Miracle Whip
hard cooked eggs
diced up cucumbers.

Same way my mother made it.  Fun fact..mom ALWAYS used shells.  So, me too. Some how it tastes best with shells. Not sure why.

As for "no such thing as classic" I, also disagree.  In this case, I interpret "classic" to simply mean "the way you've always made it" Or how your mom made it or something*


----------



## jujube (Aug 27, 2021)

Mighty Rasta-Pasta:

Tri-colored rotini
Mayo
Red wine vinegar salad dressing
A sprinkle of sugar
Sliced black olives
Chopped onions
Finely chopped celery
Grated cheddar cheese
Cavenders Greek Seasoning


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 27, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Huh ...never had it, never even heard of pasta salad that wasn't Mediterranean.  When making a salad with similar ingredients to the ones listed above, it's potatoes instead of macaroni in this neck of the woods.


I much prefer potato salad to macaroni salad. But my kids liked both kinds, so I made the mac salad like my mom used to.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 27, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *Shell macaroni
> Miracle Whip
> hard cooked eggs
> diced up cucumbers.
> ...


Huh. Cucumber instead of celery and pickle....that sounds really good. I like squash with macaroni so I make a squash-mac salad a lot, usually served very warm.


----------



## MrPants (Aug 27, 2021)

I have no idea how to make it but any I've had has been made with those spiral macaroni (not that it really matters) but has also had sockeye salmon mixed in (never pink salmon). Personally, I like the flavor twist that adds to it. Overall, I love a mac salad when the weathers warm as I do a good potato salad too


----------



## senior chef (Aug 27, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *Shell macaroni
> Miracle Whip
> hard cooked eggs
> diced up cucumbers.
> ...


Personally, I think "classic" means the way most people expect it to be. God knows what somebodies mother might have put in a certain dish.


----------



## Shero (Aug 27, 2021)

senior chef said:


> I strongly disagree. The world is overflowing with myriad classical recipes.  A few examples of thousands: Shrimp Creole, Flan caramel, marina sauce, beef stroganoff, crepe suzette, Chicken Coq Au Vin, even the all-American French Fries, not to mention alcohol drinks such as a martini, etc, etc. I could literally go on forever.
> Of course, if you travel "down-under", those Aussies actually put sliced beets on their hamburgers . OMG Yuck ! BUT that is hardly a "classic burger"


You cannot “disagree” with me because I said it was ”in my opinion”. You can state your opinion politely of course. Any restaurant worth its salt lists the ingredients in their “classic” salads and the patron can decide what they want included, no hard and fast rule. A tip:I realise Miracle Whip is used as an alternative to mayonnaise. However, it contains some refined ingredients, such as high-fructose corn syrup and soybean oil, which have been linked to several health issues. I would not recommend it and I am not even a professional chef. I am not going to fall out with you over a bowl of pasta! Try the Aussie burger with beetroot, you will be hooked as I was when I tasted one!


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 27, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Nearly identical to mine.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 27, 2021)

elbows
Hellman's Real Mayo
minced celery
minced onion
salt and pepper


----------



## senior chef (Aug 27, 2021)

Shero said:


> *Any restaurant worth its salt lists the ingredients in their “classic” salads* and the patron can decide what they want included, no hard and fast rule. A tip:I realise Miracle Whip is used as an alternative to mayonnaise. However, it contains some refined ingredients, such as high-fructose corn syrup and soybean oil, which have been linked to several health issues. I would not recommend it and *I am not even a professional chef.* I am not going to fall out with you over a bowl of pasta!  *Try the Aussie burger with beetroot, you will be hooked as I was when I tasted one!*



*Sorry fellow you have no idea what you are talking about. Restaurants do not, repeat do not, list all of the ingredients in ANY dish. the menu may say "Chicken with sliced mushrooms in a cream sauce" But they don't go beyond that. Chefs are notorious for keeping their recipes secret. 
As for a burger with sliced beets ? I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole.
However, you are right about one thing ... obviously you are no chef.*


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 27, 2021)

Now, I am craving this !   lol


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 28, 2021)

I’m not a chef and I don’t really know what the word classic means when it comes to food but I’m always interested in how other people make the dishes that most of us grew up with.

shell macaroni
Hellmann’s mayonnaise 
celery
onion
green or red bell pepper
HB eggs
salt and pepper

Sometimes I add sweet pimiento, frozen peas, tuna or shrimp.

When my mother added shrimp she always used shell macaroni that was smaller than the shrimp to make the shrimp look bigger.  She also sliced the shrimp in half lengthwise to make it seem like the salad had twice as many shrimp.  Funny the silly little things that we remember.


----------



## IrisSenior (Aug 28, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> elbows
> Hellman's Real Mayo
> minced celery
> minced onion
> salt and pepper


Mine is very like RadishRose except celery is finely chopped and no onion and I add cooked and chilled brocolli florets.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 28, 2021)

IrisSenior said:


> Mine is very like RadishRose except celery is finely chopped and no onion and I add cooked and chilled brocolli florets.


Elbows, huh?


----------



## IrisSenior (Aug 28, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Elbows, huh?


That's elbow macaroni and I like the shape for cold macaroni salad.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 28, 2021)

IrisSenior said:


> That's elbow macaroni and I like the shape for cold macaroni salad.


I knew that, was just being silly.


----------



## IrisSenior (Aug 28, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I knew that, was just being silly.


Good to know...now I know Pam from Tx can be silly.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 28, 2021)

senior chef said:


> I am interested in how recipes differ. Today, please tell what YOU put in CLASSIC MACARONI SALAD.


My fork

I like the one I buy at Kroger's


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 4, 2021)

I hate to say "store bought" but there is a store brand potato salad called "hard boiled egg potato salad" and it is the best I have ever had. I avoid buying it because is loaded with calories.


----------



## Knight (Sep 4, 2021)

Home made elbow macaroni
real mayonnaise
fig vinegar
finely chopped celery
finely chopped red onion
ground dry mustard
prepared yellow mustard
paprika
tad of sugar
sea salt/ pepper
hard boiled eggs sliced & placed on top of serving


----------



## Oris Borloff (Sep 4, 2021)

senior chef said:


> I strongly disagree. The world is overflowing with myriad classical recipes.  A few examples of thousands: Shrimp Creole, Flan caramel, marina sauce, beef stroganoff, crepe suzette, Chicken Coq Au Vin, even the all-American French Fries, not to mention alcohol drinks such as a martini, etc, etc. I could literally go on forever.
> Of course, if you travel "down-under", those Aussies actually put sliced beets on their hamburgers . OMG Yuck ! BUT that is hardly a "classic burger"


What's next?  Are you going to speak ill of Vegemite?


----------



## senior chef (Sep 4, 2021)

Oris Borloff said:


> What's next?  Are you going to speak ill of Vegemite?


Never heard of vegemite.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 4, 2021)

Knight said:


> Home made elbow macaroni
> real mayonnaise
> fig vinegar
> finely chopped celery
> ...


WOW ! Home made elbow macaroni ? Even I have never done that.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 4, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Chicken Coq Au Vin


Which culinary institute did you graduate from?

"Coq au vin" _means _chicken in wine. You only have to say it once. It's actually rooster but one wouldn't say "chicken rooster"

A chef would have known that.

You referred to "all-American French Fries" in another post. They are not. They were developed and perfected in Belgium. 

A chef would have known that.


----------



## Knight (Sep 4, 2021)

senior chef said:


> WOW ! Home made elbow macaroni ? Even I have never done that.


Pasta recipes on the net, multi shape pasta machine available at a reasonable price
Amazon.com: Philips Compact Pasta and Noodle Maker with 3 Interchangeable Pasta Shape Plates - White + Pasta Maker 4-in-1 Accessory Shape Kit- Pappardelle, Tagliatelle, Angel Hair and Lasagna : Everything Else

Most everything we do is from scratch just for the fun of creation. Innovation like using mini coffee bean grinders to fresh grind pepper corns, cinnamon, dried herbs from our herb garden, dried onion flakes for onion powder work for us. Then there is the meat grinder attachment for our Kitchen aid stand mixer. The variety of combinations for ground pork, chicken & beef when those are on sale challenge us. My wife is not a chef but is innovative when it comes to our meals.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 4, 2021)

T


Knight said:


> Pasta recipes on the net, multi shape pasta machine available at a reasonable price
> Amazon.com: Philips Compact Pasta and Noodle Maker with 3 Interchangeable Pasta Shape Plates - White + Pasta Maker 4-in-1 Accessory Shape Kit- Pappardelle, Tagliatelle, Angel Hair and Lasagna : Everything Else
> 
> Most everything we do is from scratch just for the fun of creation.


That looks like an extruder. I've never used one.

Years ago,I used a crank, something like this






Except for gnocchi, I've never hand shaped my dough.

@Knight, you're an inspiration.


----------



## Knight (Sep 4, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> T
> 
> That looks like an extruder. I've never used one.
> 
> ...


We had that machine. Getting the dough right took some time but finally got the knack. But that was before my wife wanted the do it all machine.
As for gnocchi it isn't easy to roll with one hand but I've learned to do it. It's amazing how a little flour , salt & about 1/2 dozen large russet potatoes can turn into several freezable meal go withs. The not so fun part is using the ricer on the hot potatoes.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 4, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Which culinary institute did you graduate from?
> 
> "Coq au vin" _means _chicken in wine. You only have to say it once. It's actually rooster but one wouldn't say "chicken rooster"
> 
> ...


Have it your way. I'll not take the bait. No need to be mean.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Sep 4, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Never heard of vegemite.


Chef, 

It's an Australian spread product that is made from brewer's yeast.    Here is their website if you would care to know more:  

Vegemite.com.au

If you're familiar with Marmite, it's  a similar product.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 4, 2021)

Oris Borloff said:


> Chef,
> 
> It's an Australian spread product that is made from brewer's yeast.    Here is their website if you would care to know more:
> 
> ...


Sorry, don't know what marmite is either.  Neither product is sold in America. At least not in any supermarket I've even been in. Perhaps in some "specialty" shop ?


----------



## Gaer (Sep 4, 2021)

Oris Borloff said:


> Chef,
> 
> It's an Australian spread product that is made from brewer's yeast.    Here is their website if you would care to know more:
> 
> ...


haha!  I thought "vegemite" was what Lucy Ricardo on "I love Lucy" was advertising!
Anyway guys, Why are you picking on "Senior Chef"?  He's giving us some great recipes!
Come'on!  We arn't going to argue over macaroni salad, are we?


----------



## Oris Borloff (Sep 4, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Sorry, don't know what marmite is either.  Neither product is sold in America. At least not in any supermarket I've even been in. Perhaps in some "specialty" shop ?


I know when I lived in a real city I saw Vegemite for sale in a Cost Plus store.  I also believe  that more recently it wasn't being allowed in the the US, but I have no idea why.  

I have actually purchased Marmite in the store in town, though it's been a few years.  It's a regional chain store in a town of about 5500 population.  I don't know if it's still stocked now.   I bought it use as an ingredient for a  recipe I was working on.  

I was first exposed to Vegemite in the early '80's as we have a friend who was from Brisbane and his mother would send his kids an annual Christmas package and would include a small jar for him-- as a joke.  Unlike many Australian youngsters he never acquired the taste for it.
As an American I can understand why he hadn't.  It's yeasty and salty and at the time I thought the consistency would be good if I ever needed to repack wheel bearings.  

I didn't know about the beets on burgers, as our friend doesn't like those either.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 4, 2021)

I've only made macaroni salad a couple of times in my lifetime, and that was when I had leftover elbow macaroni that I didn't want to throw in the trash.  I just mixed the cold elbows with mayo (Hellman's or Kraft), threw in some finely chopped celery if I had some on hand.


----------



## Shero (Sep 4, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Which culinary institute did you graduate from?
> 
> "Coq au vin" _means _chicken in wine. You only have to say it once. It's actually rooster but one wouldn't say "chicken rooster"
> 
> ...



You are absolutely correct Radish Rose. To be a Head or Senior Chef in a kitchen you  have to know all the culinary terms so that everyone  (even the kitchen hand) knows what you are talking about. Otherwise there will be a real confusion.

Like music, there is a language that everyone who reads music understands. Same with cooking professionally. If you do not have that knowledge, then you are not a chef and Google is your best friend!

A senior chef also has to know about the international marketplace. If you do not you are most lacking!


----------



## senior chef (Sep 4, 2021)

Oris Borloff said:


> I know when I lived in a real city I saw Vegemite for sale in a Cost Plus store.  I also believe  that more recently it wasn't being allowed in the the US, but I have no idea why.
> 
> I have actually purchased Marmite in the store in town, though it's been a few years.  It's a regional chain store in a town of about 5500 population.  I don't know if it's still stocked now.   I bought it use as an ingredient for a  recipe I was working on.
> 
> ...


yeah ! When you are traveling in some foreign country you do run across some very strange things. 
Everyone knows what is supposed to be in/on a club sandwich. Right ?  Bacon, lettuce, tomatoes, and sliced turkey and sometimes with American cheese.  Well, once in the Philippines I ordered a club sandwich and when it arrived there was no turkey but it was replaced with a scrambled egg. I called for the cook and I made him redo it properly. 
Also, in The Philippines, I once ordered fried chicken, French fries and corn bread. Ha. When it arrived I was shocked to see the so-called "corn bread" was a tiny loaf of regular bread with bits of corn in it. Apparently, the cooks never bothered to look up a recipe for corn bread.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Sep 4, 2021)

senior chef said:


> yeah ! When you are traveling in some foreign country you do run across some very strange things.
> Everyone knows what is supposed to be in/on a club sandwich. Right ?  Bacon, lettuce, tomatoes, and sliced turkey and sometimes with American cheese.  Well, once in the Philippines I ordered a club sandwich and when it arrived there was no turkey but it was replaced with a scrambled egg. I called for the cook and I made him redo it properly.
> Also, in The Philippines, I once ordered fried chicken, French fries and corn bread. Ha. When it arrived I was shocked to see the so-called "corn bread" was a tiny loaf of regular bread with bits of corn in it. Apparently, the cooks never bothered to look up a recipe for corn bread.


The corn bread incident happened to me in a Village Inn pancake house in Omaha, Nebr.   Must have been in the late '70's. Went there after after work and ordered the cornbread pancakes.  Sounded good, was regular pancake batter littered with corn-- wasn't good.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 4, 2021)

Oris Borloff said:


> The corn bread incident happened to me in a Village Inn pancake house in Omaha, Nebr.   Must have been in the late '70's. Went there after after work and ordered the cornbread pancakes.  Sounded good, was regular pancake batter littered with corn-- wasn't good.


yeah, I hear you. I think mgmt. made a big error in describing those pancakes as "corn bread pancakes".
I am familiar with the ones you got. They should have been called simply "corn pancakes".


----------



## senior chef (Sep 4, 2021)

Shero said:


> You are absolutely correct Radish Rose. To be a Head or Senior Chef in a kitchen you  have to know all the culinary terms so that everyone  (even the kitchen hand) knows what you are talking about. Otherwise there will be a real confusion.
> 
> Like music, there is a language that everyone who reads music understands. Same with cooking professionally. If you do not have that knowledge, then you are not a chef and Google is your best friend!
> 
> A senior chef also has to know about the international marketplace. If you do not you are most lacking!


Please tell us all about your vast experience working within a Brigade de Cuisine.


----------



## Jules (Sep 5, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Sorry, don't know what marmite is either. Neither product is sold in America. At least not in any supermarket I've even been in. Perhaps in some "specialty" shop ?


Vegemite and marmite aren’t common nor are they uncommon in regular grocery stores.  If you’re not looking for them, you won’t see them.


----------



## Jules (Sep 5, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Well, once in the Philippines I ordered a club sandwich and when it arrived there was no turkey but it was replaced with a scrambled egg. I called for the cook and I made him redo it properly.


If that’s how they make it in the Philippines, then that’s proper there.  When in Rome…..


----------



## senior chef (Sep 5, 2021)

Jules said:


> If that’s how they make it in the Philippines, then that’s proper there.  When in Rome…..


I'm not so sure I agree with that.  It is an excepted fact of life that, (for example) a hamburger is made with ground beef. If I was abroad, and I ordered a hamburger, and I ended up with a "burger" made with ground turkey, I'd not be a happy camper. Some things you just don't mess with.

On the other hand, if I was in The Philippines and I ordered 'lumpia', a Filipino dish, and it was very different from what I'm used to in the U.S. , then ok. If that's the way they make it, fine with me. I may not like it but, I'd not complain about them changing the recipe.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 7, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Hmm. Where are you from ? Certainly not the USA.


My roots are in the south, and that's the way my mother always made potato salad, too.  I can't remember her making macaroni salad at all.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 7, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> My roots are in the south, and that's the way my mother always made potato salad, too.  I can't remember her making macaroni salad at all.


----------



## Shero (Sep 7, 2021)

_"When you are traveling in some foreign country you do run across some very strange things." (says the chef)._

Of course you do, that is the joy of travelling. If you do not want to experience how other people eat, live, dance speak, then stay at home!!!


----------



## Shero (Sep 7, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Please tell us all about your vast experience working within a Brigade de Cuisine.


I do not have to work in a kitchen to know my onions. My knowledge comes from travelling _“clear around the world”_ asking for recipes from top chefs and housewives and grandmas alike - and - also as a writer, receiving invitations to visit world class kitchens!!!  Pictures will appear in my book.


----------



## jujube (Sep 7, 2021)

I had "macaroni salad" tonight in a "country cookin' " restaurant tonight. It consisted of macaroni and mayo. I could detect nothing else in there.  Country cookin'?  I don't think so.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 7, 2021)

jujube said:


> I had "macaroni salad" tonight in a "country cookin' " restaurant tonight. It consisted of macaroni and mayo. I could detect nothing else in there.  Country cookin'?  I don't think so.


Seriously ?  I agree. That's incredible. I hoped you complained to the mgmt.


----------



## Leonie (Sep 7, 2021)

senior chef said:


> I strongly disagree. The world is overflowing with myriad classical recipes.  A few examples of thousands: Shrimp Creole, Flan caramel, marina sauce, beef stroganoff, crepe suzette, Chicken Coq Au Vin, even the all-American French Fries, not to mention alcohol drinks such as a martini, etc, etc. I could literally go on forever.
> Of course, if you travel "down-under", those Aussies actually put sliced beets on their hamburgers . OMG Yuck ! BUT that is hardly a "classic burger"


Yep unapologetically love beetroot slices on an 'Aussie' burger.    Sometimes, (if chicken), they might even come with a pineapple slice.


Some of us put pineapple on pizzas too.  Much to the disgust of my much-loved daughter-in-law. 

There's a place for the classics in food, no argument there, but sometimes it's nice to be a little bit crazy.  Most Aussies are, in a nice way.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 7, 2021)

Shero said:


> _"When you are traveling in some foreign country you do run across some very strange things." (says the chef)._
> 
> Of course you do, that is the joy of travelling. If you do not want to experience how other people eat, live, dance speak, then stay at home!!!





Shero said:


> I do not have to work in a kitchen to know my onions. My knowledge comes from travelling _“clear around the world”_ asking for recipes from top chefs and housewives and grandmas alike - and - also as a writer, receiving invitations to visit world class kitchens!!!  Pictures will appear in my book.


Ah, so no experience working in a kitchen. hmm That's exactly what I thought.
I can't imagine someone writing a cook book without any experience.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 7, 2021)

Shero said:


> _"When you are traveling in some foreign country you do run across some very strange things." (says the chef)._
> 
> Of course you do, that is the joy of travelling. If you do not want to experience how other people eat, live, dance speak, then stay at home!!!


Shero, Why are you being so mean?  This is just a friendly little thread on "macaroni Salad"!
Why are you turning this into a fight?  
I know you're new, but can't we all be civil?


----------



## Shero (Sep 7, 2021)

Leonie said:


> Yep unapologetically love beetroot slices on an 'Aussie' burger.    Sometimes, (if chicken), they might even come with a pineapple slice.
> View attachment 182724
> 
> Some of us put pineapple on pizzas too.  Much to the disgust of my much-loved daughter-in-law.
> ...



YUM!!!!


----------



## Shero (Sep 7, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Shero, Why are you being so mean?  This is just a friendly little thread on "macaroni Salad"!
> Why are you turning this into a fight?
> I know you're new, but can't we all be civil?


Just being conversational with the chef, Gaer.  Fight is in the eye of the beholder! Do you always see conversation as fighting Gaer?  There isn't a mean bone in my body.


----------



## Shero (Sep 7, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Ah, so no experience working in a kitchen. hmm That's exactly what I thought.
> I can't imagine someone writing a cook book without any experience.


No not a cook book, a travel book!


----------



## Gaer (Sep 7, 2021)

Shero said:


> Just being conversational with the chef, Gaer. There isn't a mean bone in my body


----------



## senior chef (Sep 7, 2021)

Shero said:


> Just being conversational with the chef, Gaer.  Fight is in the eye of the beholder! Do you always see conversation as fighting Gaer?  There isn't a mean bone in my body.


Who do you think you are kidding ? You have been constantly harassing me.


----------



## Devi (Sep 7, 2021)

I'm quite happy that we have the Ignore function.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 7, 2021)

Devi said:


> I'm quite happy that we have the Ignore function.


Well, I tried!


----------



## Shero (Sep 7, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I know Senior chef is a very nice and interesting man and you are probably a nice and interesting woman.
> Perhaps if you two were standing together talking, you would be laughing and be best friends.
> You would love talking together about recipes and your multitude of experiences!
> But, When you can type something off quickly to some unseen person, it's easy for it to be received as "not so friendly".
> ...



I think you have lit the fire and now you are sorry. That is a good start!


----------



## Shero (Sep 7, 2021)

Not wishing for any friction, I am going to take a few days off to enjoy our holiday, so, jusqu'à ce que nous nous rencontrions à nouveau.
Au revoir!


----------



## senior chef (Sep 7, 2021)

Admin, please close and lock this thread. I'm tired of being harassed.


----------



## Devi (Sep 7, 2021)

Well ... I don't see that it would help to close this particular thread, but it's up to you, @senior chef. I for one enjoy your sharing of your recipes.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 7, 2021)

Devi said:


> Well ... I don't see that it would help to close this particular thread, but it's up to you, @senior chef. I for one enjoy your sharing of your recipes.


Thank you. I'm just tired of being harassed.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 7, 2021)

Shero said:


> I think you have lit the fire and now you are sorry. That is a good start!


So, now you are going after Gaer ?


----------

